# West Virginia-two golden boys are desperate!! URGENT



## April Jean (Nov 22, 2009)

Nothing yet for these two pretty girls. Keeping my fingers crossed that a rescue will come through.


----------



## China Ann (Dec 18, 2009)

These guys are sooooo cute! Your posting is confusing, are they in West Virginia, or Georgia?


----------



## April Jean (Nov 22, 2009)

They are in Georgia. I posted them first as in West Virginia, and when I edited, it still comes up in the Index as West Virginia, as I first made the post. I really need to pay more attention to details. I see a sad dog, and I sometimes post without looking. I'm sorry for the confusion, but they are in Hinesville, GA, which is in Liberty Co.

Please help these guys, they are both just young dogs, and Mischa is just a puppy.


----------



## April Jean (Nov 22, 2009)

When I originally posted, I not only messed up the state (West VA instead of GA) but I posted them as boys, when they are really sweet girls!


----------

